# Harper Looks to Asian Countries To Sell Natural Resources



## Jroc (Jan 17, 2012)

At least China does look out for it's own national interests, If only we had a president that did the same 




> *Prime minister will travel to China next month to discuss oil, gas, minerals.*
> 
> Canada is now looking to Asian countries to market its abundance of oil, natural gas and minerals as plans to build the proposed Keystone XL pipeline have stalled with the U.S. administration.
> 
> ...


Canada: Harper Looks to Asian Countries To Sell Natural Resources Bounty | TheLedger.com


----------



## Jroc (Jan 17, 2012)

> Indeed, the final environmental impact statement (EIS) issued by the State Department, which worked in conjunction with multiple federal agencies and leading environmental consultants over a two and a half year period, concluded that Keystone XL will be the safest pipeline ever constructed in the United States. The project must comply with more than fifty special requirements, rules, and regulations designed to ensure the project will be safer than the 175,000 miles of oil and gas pipelines that currently criss-cross the entire United States, including portions of the Ogallala Aquifer.
> 
> Keystone XL opponents also argue that development of Canada&#8217;s oil sands will increase air pollution and intensify &#8220;climate disruption,&#8221; but blocking the pipeline won&#8217;t stop development of the oil sands, as Canada&#8217;s Prime Minister has made abundantly clear. Instead, it will only guarantee that the United States misses out on enormous economic benefits. Moreover, a study from Barr Engineering shows that not building Keystone XL would actually be worse for the environment, as it would create the need for more ocean tankers (pipelines are a much safer method of transporting oil than tankers) and, in turn, increase global greenhouse gas emissions




Economic Opportunity and Energy Security, Not False Choices : Consumer Energy Alliance


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm still at a loss as to why Obama authorized, and the State Department sanctioned, the Alberta Clipper pipeline in 2009. It was billed as a job creator and a safe reliable source of oil. 

What is this idiot doing in the White House anyway?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm still at a loss as to why Obama authorized, and the State Department sanctioned, the Alberta Clipper pipeline in 2009. It was billed as a job creator and a safe reliable source of oil.
> 
> What is this idiot doing in the White House anyway?



Because Obama had just been elected. It is now a election year, he has to suck up to the environmental whackos


----------



## Jroc (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you Obama.



> *China to push 'win-win' energy pact with Canada on Harper visit, envoy says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



China to push 'win-win' energy pact with Canada on Harper visit, envoy says | CTV Ottawa


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2012)

Ya snooze, ya lose.

And Obama's been napping since 2008.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2012)

That nappy-noggin' knucklehead.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 23, 2012)

This might actually help put more pressure on that idiot


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 23, 2012)

Jroc said:


> This might actually help put more pressure on that idiot



Which one?




​


----------



## theunbubba (Jan 24, 2012)

Jroc said:


> At least China does look out for it's own national interests, If only we had a president that did the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a thought. make that pipeline go EAST to supply Canada for it's own needs. Do you realise how dependent Canada is on international oil? How many tankers could you eliminate crossing the ocean? Wanna be enviro conscious? Send it east. Bulid a damned refinery.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 25, 2012)

Send it East to Detroit we'll take it







> Here you will find information about a Marathon Petroleum Company LP refinery project that will create jobs and produce a more stable supply of petroleum products for Michigan motorists.
> 
> The Detroit Heavy Oil Upgrade Project (Detroit HOUP) will add new equipment at Marathon's Detroit refinery &#8211; Michigan's only refinery &#8211; to process additional heavy crude oils, such as those from Canada. This project will increase the refinery's capacity from approximately 106,000 barrels per day (bpd) to 120,000 bpd, adding more than 400,000 gallons per day of clean transportation fuel to the marketplace.
> 
> ...





Detroit HOUP: Marathon Detroit Heavy Oil Upgrade Project


----------



## Jroc (Feb 8, 2012)

> *After US Oil Snub, Canada Focuses on China*
> 
> Published: Monday, 6 Feb 2012
> 
> ...



News Headlines


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 9, 2012)

theunbubba said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > At least China does look out for it's own national interests, If only we had a president that did the same
> ...



Here's a thought. We are your number one supplier. We are obligated to send you oil because of NAFTA. And we truly are becoming very unhappy with the situation.

Build a damn refinery? We have 103.

* 35 Oil Refiners Manufacturers Companies in Alberta, Canada

    Mena Hydrocarbons Inc
    205 5 Ave Sw, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Canadian Petroleum Centre Inc
    197 1 St Sw, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries

    Sponsored Links
        New Invention Manufacture We Help Inventors with New-Product Design, Manufacturing, and Sales!  Mako International Corporation
    Nuvista
    101 1 Ave W, Oyen, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    Hwy 16a E, Edmonton, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Suncor Energy Inc
    Branch
    10109 97 Ave Suite 205, Grande Prairie, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    First Canadian Petroleum Corporation
    777 8 Ave Sw Suite 2200, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Blast Energy Inc
    20 Woodgreen Cres Sw, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Wascana Energy Inc
    5301 62 St, Lloydminster, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Company Profiles
    We have 35 company profiles for Oil Refiners Manufacturers Companies in Alberta, Canada.
    Gibson Energy Ulc
    Branch
    10534 17 St Nw, Edmonton, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Harvest Operations Corp
    1611 Bradway Ave E Unit 2 Ss 1, Redcliff, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Canadian 88 Energy Corp
    8 Riverview Pl, Canmore, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    New Midland Petroleum Ltd
    706 7 Ave Sw, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Gryphon Petroleum Corp
    707 7 Ave Sw Suite 205, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Suncor Energy Inc
    Branch
    Gd, Edson, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Pennwest Petroleum Ltd
    4805 48 St, Consort, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Shell Canada Products
    12515 56 St Nw, Edmonton, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Tundra Petroleum Svc
    101 6 Ave Sw, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Parkland Refining Ltd
    HQ
    4919 59 St Suite 236, Red Deer, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Max Fuel Distributors (1998) Ltd
    Branch
    6330 4 Ave, Edson, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Arctos Petroleum Corp
    101 6 Ave Sw, Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Canadian Hunter Exploration
    Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Pan Northern Petroleum Ltd
    Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Kuntz & Kramer Service Inc
    Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Suncor Energy Inc
    Branch
    Spirit River, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    Edmonton, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    HQ
    Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    United Farmers Of Alberta Co-Operative Limited
    Branch
    Ponoka, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Suncor Energy Inc
    Branch
    Edmonton, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    Bonnyville, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    Sherwood Park, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Tesoro Canada Supply & Distribution Ltd
    Calgary, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Newalta
    Stettler, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Chevron Canada Limited
    Branch
    Edmonton, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Kannco Energy Systems Inc
    Red Deer, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Ridal Resource Ltd
    Lethbridge, Canada 

14 Oil Refiners Manufacturers Companies in British Columbia, Canada

    Perfection Petroleum
    3083 276 St, Aldergrove, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Husky Oil Operations Limited
    Branch
    2542 Pg Pulpmill Rd, Prince George, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries

    Sponsored Links
        New Invention Manufacture We Help Inventors with New-Product Design, Manufacturing, and Sales!  Mako International Corporation
    Ballard Petroleum Ltd
    2999 Allenby Rd, Duncan, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    7272 200 St, Langley, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Gibson Petroleum Co Ltd
    1343 Alberni Hwy Suite 25, Parksville, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Petro-Canada Plant
    13404 217 Rd, Cecil Lake, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    3100 Underhill Ave, Burnaby, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Purnell Petroleum Service Ltd
    10724 Willowview Dr, Dawson Creek, Canada

    We have 14 company profiles for Oil Refiners Manufacturers Companies in British Columbia, Canada.
    Sican Petroleum
    1580-1100 Melville St, Vancouver, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Canadian Fuel Oil Polishing (1995) Ltd
    8495 Ontario St Suite 311, Vancouver, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Chevron Canada Limited
    Branch
    380 Rosser Ave N, Burnaby, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Opcon Pacific Recycling Ltd
    19341 0 Ave, Surrey, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Bankers Petroleum Ltd
    1075 Georgia St W Unit 250, Vancouver, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    1991 River Rd, Prince George, Canada


3 Oil Refiners Manufacturers Companies in Manitoba, Canada

    74829 Manitoba Ltd
    Branch
    Station Rd, Thompson, Canada

    Petroleum Refineries
    Nemco Resources Ltd
    HQ
    25 Midland St, Winnipeg, Canada

    Imperial Oil Limited
    Branch
    Gd, Oak Bluff, Canada 
*

And that's just a few of the 103 refineries we have.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 20, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Here's a thought. We are your number one supplier. We are obligated to send you oil because of NAFTA. And we truly are becoming very unhappy with the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Serious Burns: First Aid - MayoClinic


----------

